# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn aan mijn teelballen

## hai

hai, ik schaam me erg om hierover te moeten praten maar ik heb de laatste paar dagen &#39;pijn&#39; in mijn rechterbal. net alsof iemand er tegenaan heeft getrapt, zo&#39;n gevoel geeft dat. en ik ben nu redelijk bang dat het iets ergs is. en me huisarts is een vrouw ..en dat je daar aan komt zetten van ......... en dan verwijst ze me zeker door en dan ziet iedereen het? ...help me....

----------


## Fabisch

Hallo,
vraag van je huisarts een verwijskaart naar de uroloog.
Egaal welke arts, ze zien jou als mannelijk patient als mens----als klant&#33;&#33;&#33;----waar ook geld aan te verdienen valt---- Ze hebben jou met respect te behandelen&#33;&#33;&#33; Schaamte ???waarvoor??? Als je tandpijn hebt ga je toch ook naar de tandarts. Ik weet een heel goede uroloog maar die zit in Emmeloord.
Kom voor jeself op en laat het onderzoeken, misschien is het niets ernstigs en je bent blij en gerust gesteld----het slaapt wat rustiger.
Groetjes van Jule

----------


## hai

ey j. bedankt. ja je hebt gelijk, waarvoor schamen. daar zijn ze voor en ja ...niemand is optimaal gezond tog :Smile: . ik heb er goed overna ged8 en ik denk dat ik ook ff langs ga ...hopen dat et nix ergs is .....weet je ik heb gister ff goed gebeden en de pijn is nu al wat lichter :Wink: 

see u, bye

----------


## zirus

Een suspensoir of een strak zittende onderbroek lost ook veel op.
Proberen kan altijd.

----------

